# Prototype Loco with Oscillating Cylinders



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
everybody knows the Mamod and other beginner's locos with oscillating cylinders. But obviously there existed at least one manufacturer who built full size engines with this type of cylinders. They also manufactured geared engines, but I am interested in the oscillators. A Google search retrieves a book with a picture of such a contraption built by the Dewey brothers (page 511):

Dewey Loco 

I heard a rumor that somewhere in the 70's there was a drawing in MR. Has someone more information?

Regards


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Henner

Maybe you'll find the following of interest.









Dewey Brothers Goldsboro, North Carolina, USA - 0-4-2T[/b]


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a series of articles on building a 1.5" scale engine in Live Steam magazine in the early 2000's.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I remember the MR article and it was in the late 70s or very early 80s. It had scale drawings of 2 different size locos if I remember. I sold off my magazine collection over 20 years ago so I can't be of more help but there is an index online somewhere and I think you may be able to get reprints from the NMRA.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Henner

Here's something else I ran across.

Dewey Brothers Construction Record - PDF 7.18MB[/b]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a locomotive, but its the only video I could find of an oscillating engine that is not a model:


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Live Steam has a series in the 80's. A guy was building one in 7.5" gauge. 

I'll look for that series tonight


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Filer and Stowell built oscillator locomotives in the 1880's and 90's. The company was headquartered in Milwaukee, Wisconsin . There is an article in the May 1976 issue of Model Railroader with a set of plans for an 0-6-0 and 0-4-0 locomotives. The article describes the operation of the engine and the arrangement of the cylinder ports. The article starts on page 46. 

There is also a photo an S scale model of the same locomotive in the November 1977 issue of Model Railroader page 63. 

Charles M SA # 74


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. It looks as if the article in Model Railroader was not about the Dewey locos. Did the Filer and Stowell locos have outside oscillating cylinders like the Dewey? The build in Live Steam might be the best lead. The reason I asked is that a model of such an oscillator would be a perfect beginner's project who wants something more prototypical. It would be fun to show up with a perfect model at a gathering of rivet counters, have them first express their utter disgust and then show them a picture of the prototype (Sorry, my evil part of the brain takes over







).
Regards


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this websiste for a picture and plans . 

http://filerandstowell.com/history_loco.html 

The 0-6-0 looks like a Mamod on Steroids ! Same information as the ariticle in Model Railroader magazine. 

Charles M SA # 74


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I stand corrected. The Live Steam series was a Filer and Stowell. The oscillating scheme is different. The Dewey looks like a more conventional style. The F&S much more complex as Charles' link shows. It would be difficult to model and impossible to rebuild down the road, I think.


----------



## corlissbs (Jan 1, 2016)

*Dewey Locomotives*

The Dewey oscillating cylinder locomotive was a failure. They couldn't get oil to the trunion and it wore out. That is why Dewey quit making them and began making geared locomotives. Only Filer & Stowell had the patent on how to oil the trunion. I have photos of both Dewey 0-4-0's and Filer & Stowell engines in 0-4-0, 0-6-0, 2-6-0 and 4-4-0 configurations. I wrote the MR article under a pen name because the glass plate negatives were "borrowed" without the company's knowledge. I also built a Live Steam F&S 0-4-0 and run it on our club track. I have the original drawings for the F&S locos but only photos of the Dewey.

Brad Smith.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Brad,
welcome to the forum. Is there a chance you can publish some of the drawings/photos?
Regards


----------

